# just got LED/turn signals door handles



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

so i just ordered the handles and they came in and they are great looking so far. They don't seem cheap and feel firm in my hand. Im putting them on next week or the week after, whenever I can get this guy to come do them. Im getting them put in by the company called ( driver seat ) Ill keep everyone posted :th_coolio:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those look really nice.....do you have any idea where i can find led mirrors that actually fit US standard cruzes?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Chevy cruze 2011 LED / turn signal door handle - YouTube
> 
> 
> so i just ordered the handles and they came in and they are great looking so far. They don't seem cheap and feel firm in my hand. Im putting them on next week or the week after, whenever I can get this guy to come do them. Im getting them put in by the company called ( driver seat ) Ill keep everyone posted :th_coolio:


Sweet....do they come in RED?


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Those are freakin sweet!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not sure about the mirrors yet but give me time I'll find out. I don't think they come in red maybe but not sure for the most part


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey gman, the 2 front door handles on the 2012 ltz have the keyless paint match handles (small square on them that matches the paint color of the car, not sure the exact name for them) so I would imagine the front doors would be out on this mod. Correct me if I'm wrong. Only having the 2 back doors done would look a bit tacky in my opinion. As a 4 door door mod.. I likey! :th_coolio:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Hey gman, the 2 front door handles on the 2012 ltz have the keyless paint match handles (small square on them that matches the paint color of the car, not sure the exact name for them) so I would imagine the front doors would be out on this mod. Correct me if I'm wrong. Only having the 2 back doors done would look a bit tacky in my opinion. As a 4 door door mod.. I likey! :th_coolio:


You're right...my hindsight thinking did remind me that the handles also lock the doors and serve a further purpose than opening the doors. I have enough other stuff in the queue right now anyway...just ordered overlays!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

love these!!! cant wait to see them when there installeddd!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Driver seat? as in Stuart, FL?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

No there is a shop by me called driver seat in palm beach. But I just found out today/this morning that it's going to be $430.00 to install the lights so after work today me and my neighbor are putting them on. I'll have a bunch of videos and pics durning the day I'll start at 2:30pm


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright the doors have been more problems than I thought so the car is in the garage in pieces still and I'm taking my time with it. The lights that I got didn't fit the right way so I'm getting the handles custom made to fit with no problem. I'll have pics and videos later but at the end this car is going to have led/turn signals. 
I rate this project at a 8 out of 10 on the difficult level, every hard FYI
I'll keep everybody posted


----------



## stephykamzy (Feb 13, 2011)

wooooowwww can't wait to see this mod


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of work. Awesome man.

Your not worried about the legality. Pretty sure in most states they are illegal (Your in Florida right?).


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

The back door handles are going to be in next week!!!!!!! Lots of pic coming


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

after you watch this you may think im crazy and the answer is yes im. lol Im doing everything i can to make this work, Ill keep this mod on updates


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

:blink: omg you're nuts. 

It might have been easier to cut the OEM handles and put the LEDs and wiring in those. 

But if all fails you can always just buy new handles lol


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

that is plan B if plan A doesnt work lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a lot of work. I agree with CHUV, I probably would have cut the factory handle and inserted the led into that.. IMO that would be easy and you would retain the color matched handles. But props to you regardless cuz you are bound and determined, in reality I may have given up.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's guys like chef that end up with the nicest rides- more power to you, bro! this will be a nice mod, but I think the silver handles look better than the chrome ones, at least on your particular Cruze...


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was thinking about painting them black to go with the silver and black what do u think?? And here is the best part guys/girls I just got the first door handle on and my idea work just as planned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm putting the next one one tonight. Pics and video you know it guys/girls


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Thanks guys, I was thinking about painting them black to go with the silver and black what do u think?? And here is the best part guys/girls I just got the first door handle on and my idea work just as planned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm putting the next one one tonight. Pics and video you know it guys/girls


 
Glad to hear it's working out as planned for you. That's going to look pretty sweet once their done! You should try plasti dippin’ them first to see if you like them black. That way if you’re not fond of how it looks, you could just peel it off. That’ll save you the hassle of dealing with it if you didn’t like it.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks I'm going to try that out!!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Thanks guys, I was thinking about painting them black to go with the silver and black what do u think?? And here is the best part guys/girls I just got the first door handle on and my idea work just as planned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm putting the next one one tonight. Pics and video you know it guys/girls


Are they super secure? What happens if someone pulls with a little too much Hulk strength? lol


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've tested them when I got drunk strong!! Lol last night and the handle stayed on ever strong no sign of movement in the handle so hopefully everything is ok and works out!! 



I have picture of one side all ready to go. When I get home ill put them online


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

update on the door handles!! painting tonight and wiring on tuesday (should have the door handles done on tuesday!!!!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Door handles are done and are looking better than ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics and videos tonight or go to youtube and search : Mrcruze87


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I absolutely love that paint scheme. Btw do you have projector lights?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks and they are hid 9000k slim


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HTC_iK7ajI


----------



## pncdave1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey chefmaster87, I like those LED door handles. Do you know if they come for the 2014 LS version? Are they compatible and where can I buy them from? Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely. Three years, two months later. Google is your friend.


----------

